# Michigan 3-d Courses



## MOLLIEN1 (Sep 19, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find a list of 3-d courses in Michigan?


----------



## RICOCHET30060 (Jan 20, 2008)

You can look up all course near your city at www.3dshoots.com Also if your in the south-east area, Detroit archers puts on some great shoots. Tough and fun with some great people running them. Check out their website at www.Detroitarchers.com click on the calender tab for all the scheduled shoots.

Shoot em' straight


----------



## MOLLIEN1 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Here are a couple near GR:

1) Stan's on Lake Michigan Drive near the Auto Auction (outdoor course)

2) Blendon Pines, located between south of Allendale (40 yd indoor 3D range, I shoot an informal leagues during the winter there)


----------



## No.4shot (Dec 11, 2005)

don't forget West Walker Sportsmans Club. Also kent Arms has a 3D league that just started I belive it is on tuesday nites.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes, 3dshoots.com has a great shoot listing.

once wildarcher.com gets his site running, that is also a good resource.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Check out the Great lakes section here on AT. This is one examples of the post you can find there. 
This should keep me buzzy
MI 2008-01-13 Club 3D Mid-Thumb Bowmen Brown City 30 Target 3D shoot targets set 
MI 2008-01-20 Club 3D Capitol Archery Redford Twp. This is our first Trophy Shoot 
MI 2008-01-20 Club 3D Royal Oak Archers, Inc. Lake Orion Annual TRIFECTA Chili Shoot. F 
MI 2008-01-26 Club FITA Fremont Archers Fremont Sponsered by Lake Michigan Arc 
MI 2008-01-27 Club FITA Fremont Archers Fremont Sponsered by Lake Michigan Arc 
MI 2008-02-02 Club 5-Spot Capitol Archery Redford Twop. Shootout at Capitol Archery, S 
MI 2008-02-02 Club 3D Tuscola County Archers Caro Feb.-April 30 3D targets, May 
MI 2008-02-03 Club 3D Tuscola County Archers Caro Feb.-April 30 3D targets, May 
MI 2008-02-03 Club 3D Western Wayne County Conservation Club Plymouth Our 3D course is in a wooded a 
MI 2008-02-10 Club 3D Mid-Thumb Bowmen Brown City 30 Target 3D shoot targets set 
MI 2008-02-23 Club 3D Frankenmuth Forest Archers Frankenmuth Indoor 3D shoot were we will s 
MI 2008-03-01 Club 3D Detroit Archers of West Bloomfield, MI West Bloomfield Michigan Indoor Longbow and Re 
MI 2008-03-01 Club 3D Tuscola County Archers Caro Feb.-April 30 3D targets, May 
MI 2008-03-02 Club 3D Detroit Archers of West Bloomfield, MI West Bloomfield Michigan Indoor Longbow and Re 
MI 2008-03-02 Club 3D Tuscola County Archers Caro Feb.-April 30 3D targets, May 
MI 2008-03-02 Club 3D Western Wayne County Conservation Club Plymouth Our 3D course is in a wooded a 
MI 2008-03-09 Club 3D Mid-Thumb Bowmen Brown City 30 Target 3D shoot targets set 
MI 2008-03-15 Club 3D Detroit Archers of West Bloomfield, MI West Bloomfield Food available. 
MI 2008-03-16 Club 3D Detroit Archers of West Bloomfield, MI West Bloomfield Food available. 
MI 2008-04-05 Club 3D Tuscola County Archers Caro Feb.-April 30 3D targets, May 
MI 2008-04-06 Club 3D Detroit Archers of West Bloomfield, MI West Bloomfield Annual Toughman shoot. Food a 
MI 2008-04-06 Club 3D Tuscola County Archers Caro Feb.-April 30 3D targets, May 
MI 2008-04-06 Club 3D Western Wayne County Conservation Club Plymouth Our 3D course is in a wooded a 
MI 2008-04-07 Club 3D Detroit Archers of West Bloomfield, MI West Bloomfield Annual Toughman shoot. Food a 
MI 2008-04-08 Club 3D Detroit Archers of West Bloomfield, MI West Bloomfield Annual Toughman shoot. Food a 
MI 2008-04-12 Club 3D Mid-Thumb Bowmen Brown City 30 Target 3D shoot targets set 
MI 2008-04-12 IBO 3D Tuscola County Archers Caro IBO World Qualifier w/Money Pa 
MI 2008-04-13 Club 3D Mid-Thumb Bowmen Brown City 30 Target 3D shoot targets set 
MI 2008-04-13 IBO 3D Tuscola County Archers Caro IBO World Qualifier w/Money Pa 
MI 2008-04-19 IBO 3D Detroit Archers of West Bloomfield, MI West Bloomfield IBO World Qualifier. No cash 
MI 2008-04-20 IBO 3D Detroit Archers of West Bloomfield, MI West Bloomfield IBO World Qualifier. No cash 
MI 2008-05-03 IBO 3D Mid-Thumb Bowmen Brown City 30 Target 3D shoot targets set 
MI 2008-05-03 Club 3D Tuscola County Archers Caro 60 3D targets (2 complete 30 t 
MI 2008-05-04 IBO 3D Mid-Thumb Bowmen Brown City 30 Target 3D shoot targets set 
MI 2008-05-04 Club 3D Tuscola County Archers Caro 60 3D targets (2 complete 30 t 
MI 2008-05-04 Club 3D Western Wayne County Conservation Club Plymouth Our 3D course is in a wooded a 
MI 2008-05-10 Club 3D Mid-Thumb Bowmen Brown City 2 person best arrow scramble. 
MI 2008-05-11 Club 3D Mid-Thumb Bowmen Brown City 30 Target 3D shoot targets se 
MI 2008-05-24 Club 3D Detroit Archers of West Bloomfield, MI West Bloomfield Memorial Day 3D Shoot. Food a 
MI 2008-05-25 Club 3D Detroit Archers of West Bloomfield, MI West Bloomfield Memorial Day 3D Shoot. Food a 
MI 2008-05-26 Club 3D Detroit Archers of West Bloomfield, MI West Bloomfield Memorial Day 3D Shoot. Food a 
MI 2008-06-01 Club 3D Western Wayne County Conservation Club Plymouth Our 3D course is in a wooded a 
MI 2008-06-07 Club 3D Tuscola County Archers Caro 60 3D targets (2 complete 30 t 
MI 2008-06-08 Club 3D Tuscola County Archers Caro 60 3D targets (2 complete 30 t 
MI 2008-06-21 IBO 3D Tuscola County Archers Caro IBO Michigan State Championshi 
MI 2008-06-22 IBO 3D Tuscola County Archers Caro IBO Michigan State Championshi 
MI 2008-07-04 Club 3D Detroit Archers of West Bloomfield, MI West Bloomfield 4th of July 3D Shoot. Food av 
MI 2008-07-05 Club 3D Detroit Archers of West Bloomfield, MI West Bloomfield 4th of July 3D Shoot. Food av 
MI 2008-07-05 Club 3D Tuscola County Archers Caro 60 3D targets (2 complete 30 t 
MI 2008-07-06 Club 3D Detroit Archers of West Bloomfield, MI West Bloomfield 4th of July 3D Shoot. Food av 
MI 2008-07-06 Club 3D Tuscola County Archers Caro 60 3D targets (2 complete 30 t 
MI 2008-07-19 Club 3D Tuscola County Archers Caro Annual Traditional Shoot w/3 c 
MI 2008-07-20 Club 3D Tuscola County Archers Caro Annual Traditional Shoot w/3 c 
MI 2008-07-26 Club 3D Detroit Archers of West Bloomfield, MI West Bloomfield IBO World Warm-up 3D Shoot. 30 
MI 2008-07-27 Club 3D Detroit Archers of West Bloomfield, MI West Bloomfield IBO World Warm-up 3D Shoot. 30 
MI 2008-08-02 Club 3D Tuscola County Archers Caro 60 3D targets (2 complete 30 t 
MI 2008-08-03 Club 3D Tuscola County Archers Caro 60 3D targets (2 complete 30 t 
MI 2008-08-03 Club 3D Western Wayne County Conservation Club Plymouth Our 3D course is in a wooded a 
MI 2008-08-10 Club 3D Mid-Thumb Bowmen Brown City 30 Target 3D shoot targets se 
MI 2008-08-24 Club 3D Mid-Thumb Bowmen Brown City This is our annual MDA shoot a 
MI 2008-08-30 Club 3D Detroit Archers of West Bloomfield, MI West Bloomfield Bowhunter Jamboree. 30 McKenzi 
MI 2008-08-31 Club 3D Detroit Archers of West Bloomfield, MI West Bloomfield Bowhunter Jamboree. 30 McKenzi 
MI 2008-09-01 Club 3D Detroit Archers of West Bloomfield, MI West Bloomfield Bowhunter Jamboree. 30 McKenzi 
MI 2008-09-06 Club 3D Tuscola County Archers Caro 60 3D targets (2 complete 30 t 
MI 2008-09-07 Club 3D Tuscola County Archers Caro 60 3D targets (2 complete 30 t 
MI 2008-09-20 Club 3D Mid-Thumb Bowmen Brown City 30 Target 3D shoot targets se 
MI 2008-09-21 Club 3D Mid-Thumb Bowmen Brown City 30 Target 3D shoot targets se 
MI 2008-09-21 Club 3D Western Wayne County Conservation Club Plymouth Our 3D course is in a wooded a 
MI 2008-09-28 Club 3D Mid-Thumb Bowmen Brown City 30 Target 3D shoot targets se 
MI 2008-12-07 Club 3D Western Wayne County Conservation Club Plymouth Our 3D course is in a wooded a 
Here are some of the best IBO shoots
right here in Michigan
Make plans NOW!


Location: ADAMS ARCHERY - 7730 Willow Rd., Milan, MI 48160 
Description: I.B.O. World Qualifier 
Contact: Diana Wanty 
Phone: 734-461-0266 
E-mail: [email protected] 
Date: 2/24/2008 



Location: TUSCOLA COUNTY ARCHERY CLUB - 2305 Brusiee Rd., Caro, MI 48723 
Description: I.B.O. World Qualifier 
Contact: Tim Kasten 
Phone: 810-584-0353 
E-mail: [email protected] 
Date: 4/12/2008 to 4/13/2008 



Location: DETROIT ARCHERS - 5795 Drake Rd., West Bloomfield, MI 48322 
Description: I.B.O. World Qualifier 
Contact: Tish Murphy 
Phone: 734-674-6949 
E-mail: [email protected]st.net 
Date: 4/19/2008 to 4/20/2008 



Location: LIVINGSTON CONSERVATION & SPORTS ASSOC. - 8532 McClements Rd. Brighton, MI 
Description: I.B.O. World Qualifier/1st Leg MI Triple Crown 
Contact: Rich Hunt 
Phone: 517-404-6850 
E-mail: [email protected] 
Date: 4/26/2008 to 4/27/2008 

Location: MID THUMB BOWMMEN - 2080 Stimson Rd., Brown City, MI 
Description: I.B.O. World Qualifier 
Contact: Jeff Guernsey 
Phone: 810-245-2483 
E-mail: [email protected] 
Date: 5/3/2008 to 5/4/2008 



Location: CHELSEA ROD & GUN CLUB - 7106 Lingane Rd., Chelsea, MI 48118 
Description: I.B.O. World Qualifier/2nd Leg MI Triple Crown 
Contact: Troy Satterthwaite 
Phone: 734-475-1764 
E-mail: [email protected] 
Date: 5/10/2008 to 5/11/2008 



Location: WHITLETAIL ACRES - 240 Fogg Rd., Leslie, MI 48849 
Description: I.B.O. World Qualifier/3rd Leg MI Triple Crown 
Contact: Bill Rhines 
Phone: 517-589-0133 
E-mail: [email protected] 
Date: 5/24/2008 to 5/25/2008 



Location: CAPITAL AREA SPORTSMEN LEAGUE - 2534 Old River Trail, Lansing, MI 48917 
Description: I.B.O. World Qualifier 
Contact: Jim Powell 
Phone: 517-285-4805 
E-mail: [email protected] 
Date: 5/31/2008 to 6/1/2008 

Location: WASHTENAW SPORTSMAN'S CLUB - 5095 Ellis Rd., Ypsilanti, MI 48197 
Description: I.B.O. World Qualifier/4th Leg MI Triple Crown 
Contact: Jack Romeo 
Phone: 734-971-3402 
E-mail: [email protected] 
Date: 6/7/2008 to 6/8/2008 



Location: TUSCOLA COUNTY ARCHERY CLUB - 2305 Brusiee Rd., Caro, MI 48723 

Description: Michigan I.B.O. State Championship/World Qualifier 
Description: I.B.O. World Qualifier 
Contact: Tim Kasten 
Phone: 810-584-0353 
E-mail: [email protected] 
Date: 6/21/2008 to 6/22/2008


----------



## tkasten (Jul 16, 2006)

*Michigan 3D*

Tuscola County Archers shot first 3D of the season in the snow today and had a good turn out. Will shoot again tomorrow. Check us out at:
www.tuscolacountyarchers.net

whitail99 - that is a very impressive list you have put together.


----------

